# Matrox back into gaming cards ?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://firingsquad.gamers.com/hardware/parheliapreview/


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

While gaming power is nice, ATi will still be superior for the consumer 3D (ie games) market. MAYBE it will make a nice competitor to nVidia, with good 2D. 2D is Matrox's stong point. They have slightly better 2D than ATI and far far far better 2D than nVidia


----------

